# This is fun



## Tclem (Sep 21, 2015)

well @NYWoodturner I am out of blades. Lol. Think I did better on my bevel on this one. Learned not to stop until I am finished. Or think I am. Lol. 
I may sell this one for $1,000,000 since it is a one of a kind never to be duplicated limited edition special series 1 of 1 Sounds good anyway.

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2015)

Tony you keep this up you're going to have a bevy of irate church women demanding their hair stick orders get filled OR ELSE! 

Nice knife Tony you're getting better every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony you keep this up you're going to have a bevy of irate church women demanding their hair stick orders get filled OR ELSE!
> 
> Nice knife Tony you're getting better every time.


Yeah I got three emails today asking if I was still making them. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice work, Tony! Keep at it - each one looks better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 21, 2015)

Looking a lot better. You are getting there Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2015)

Lookin good ! Get them hair sticks made so u can buy more steel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 21, 2015)

Since everybody is making hair sticks jokes....
Tony, this are not hair sticks, take your time, slow it down....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2015)

Tony - I agree your grind is better on this one. Thats a nice piece of wood you put on there too.
Grind up some more and put them in the mail!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 22, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Since everybody is making hair sticks jokes....
> Tony, this are not hair sticks, take your time, slow it down....


Yeah I'm wanting to hurry hurry hurry. But man they are fun to make


----------



## woodintyuuu (Sep 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> well @NYWoodturner I am out of blades. Lol. Think I did better on my bevel on this one. Learned not to stop until I am finished. Or think I am. Lol.
> I may sell this one for $1,000,000 since it is a one of a kind never to be duplicated limited edition special series 1 of 1 Sounds good anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


can i trade 500 lbs of amboyna for it ? 





only kidding ! Nice shank bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 23, 2015)

It is much better, yes. You nailed it by saying don't stop making a bevel until you stop, I found that to be truthful as well. I see flakes around the edge of your pins. If you use even the finest files, it will remain as so, butt should you use sandpaper, you will get a nice and clean line.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 24, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> can i trade 500 lbs of amboyna for it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah man I about jumped through the roof. 500lbs of anything in your shop. Lol


----------

